# New HGVC in Kauai?



## badgerfan (Oct 17, 2009)

We recently heard from a HGVC sales agent that a new property is in the works for Kauai. Any truth to this?


----------



## linsj (Oct 17, 2009)

Haven't heard anything, but this would be great, especially since the Hilton hotel in Lihue won't be a Hilton after the end of the year.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 17, 2009)

linsj said:


> Haven't heard anything, but this would be great, especially since the Hilton hotel in Lihue won't be a Hilton after the end of the year.



Really?  What will it be???

I found it - http://www.examiner.com/x-10529-Hon...25-Beachfront-Kauai-resort-changes-management

What are they going to call it?

Gee...I hope they don't get rid of the nightly Mai Tai party!


----------



## ricoba (Oct 17, 2009)

badgerfan said:


> We recently heard from a HGVC sales agent that a new property is in the works for Kauai. Any truth to this?



While this would be great...it kind of sounds like a salesman's whopper  

But it would be really nice if it were true.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 17, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Really?  What will it be???



I guess it will depend on what happens to the property after it gets sold by the bankruptcy court.   

Dave


----------



## ricoba (Oct 17, 2009)

BMWguynw said:


> I guess it will depend on what happens to the property after it gets sold by the bankruptcy court.
> 
> Dave



Denises's link shows that it is going to become an Aqua branded hotel.

Wasn't this a Radisson before it was a Hilton?

Does this place have a history of problems?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 17, 2009)

ricoba said:


> Denises's link shows that it is going to become an Aqua branded hotel.
> 
> Wasn't this a Radisson before it was a Hilton?
> 
> Does this place have a history of problems?



It is a condo-hotel - all hotel units, with a small refrig. and microwave, which sold for as much as $500,000 for a fully owned ocean front unit.  It's a nice place, but the units were sold during the boom and now they aren't worth anywhere near $500,000.  Apparently, too many owners are in default.

I own at the TS on the same property (Kauai Beach Villas) but they are no longer affiliated with the hotel.

I just saw that Aqua bought the Hotel Molokai, too!  Talk about making a silk purse out of a sow's ear!     Looking at the photos, it does look like they redecorated, but this was about a 1 star property, originally.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 17, 2009)

ricoba said:


> Denises's link shows that it is going to become an Aqua branded hotel.
> 
> Wasn't this a Radisson before it was a Hilton?
> 
> Does this place have a history of problems?




I believe it was a Radisson.  It's a nice place, great pool, right on the beach.  Kauai Beach Villas timeshare is right next door, and shares a network of roads, pathways, and bulding styles with the Hilton.  It is my understanding that KBV was once part of the same complex, and was sold off at some point.

It'll be interesting to see what happens.  I just hope they don't mess with KBV.  It's Kauai's best kept open secret.  

Dave


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 18, 2009)

badgerfan said:


> We recently heard from a HGVC sales agent that a new property is in the works for Kauai. Any truth to this?



There are two things about this that make it tough to know what to think. The first is a salesman said it. Salesmen aren't your best source of information. On the other hand, HGVC likes to build in the big three regions of Orlando, Hawaii and Vegas.

Considering that the economy has stalled the third and fourth towers at the HGVC LV Strip (according to what I've read) and killed the Lake Las Vegas project, I wouldn't hold my breath on seeing a new property start up on Kauai. I'd love to see it but, this just isn't the time to start a build in Hawaii. Buy the property for future developement maybe as costs may be down but, with hotels in Hawaii running at 60% occupancy down from 80%, now might not be the best time to try to sell expensive timeshare units.


----------



## linsj (Oct 18, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> It is a condo-hotel - all hotel units, with a small refrig. and microwave, which sold for as much as $500,000 for a fully owned ocean front unit.



I've stayed there a number of times since it's been a Hilton hotel, and none of the rooms I was in, including upgrades, had a microwave. They were standard hotel rooms, nothing like condo or timeshare units.


----------



## linsj (Oct 18, 2009)

BMWguynw said:


> I just hope they don't mess with KBV.  It's Kauai's best kept open secret.



No danger of that since the two properties are not affiliated, other than people staying at KBV can pay a price to use the pools at the hotel.


----------



## ricoba (Oct 18, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> There are two things about this that make it tough to know what to think. The first is a salesman said it. Salesmen aren't your best source of information. On the other hand, HGVC likes to build in the big three regions of Orlando, Hawaii and Vegas.
> 
> Considering that the economy has stalled the third and fourth towers at the HGVC LV Strip (according to what I've read) and killed the Lake Las Vegas project, I wouldn't hold my breath on seeing a new property start up on Kauai. I'd love to see it but, this just isn't the time to start a build in Hawaii. Buy the property for future developement maybe as costs may be down but, with hotels in Hawaii running at 60% occupancy down from 80%, now might not be the best time to try to sell expensive timeshare units.




RE: Vegas - I thought I remembered seeing work being done on Tower 3 last time we were there, last spring.  I may be wrong, or they may have mothballed it.

For an interesting take on the downturn in Las Vegas, go to the Las Vegas Sun site and read about the now bankrupt and 3/4ths built Fountainbleu across the street from the HGVC on the Strip.  I just wonder how long a big empty building will stand there, since the debt is greater than the value and no potential owners seem to want to step up to the plate yet.

RE: Kauai -My guess is you are correct Doug this is salesman's talk.  But it would be great to see, yet again I think you are correct with the downturn in tourism in HI and the vacancies it's hard to see Hilton doing anything new in HI yet.  My understanding has always been that it's just too expensive to get any great locations on the other islands and so HGVC has stuck to Honolulu and Waikoloa.


----------



## DEROS (Oct 18, 2009)

That would be great to have a TS in Kauai.  I know there is a lot going against this rumor, however there could a few reason that the rumor could be true.

1.  When you build a Hotel or Commercial Property, you look 3-5 years down.  That is how long it could takes to plan, acquire, market, and sell.  The economy may be back in the up swing 5 years from now.

2.  How hard is it to get the location and permission to build in Kauai?  This could be an opportunity that HGVC can't pass up on.  Years of asking permission to build and years of looking for property that is near the beach.  All of sudden the planets line up, and you get your wish.  The only problem, it is during a economic disaster in the States.  What do you do?

3.  Having a first class resort in Kauai could jump start the tourism in Hawaii.  It could be that Hilton wants to be starter.  Creating their signature "village" concept on Kauai. 

Saying all this, I am not holding my breath.

Deros


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 18, 2009)

linsj said:


> I've stayed there a number of times since it's been a Hilton hotel, and none of the rooms I was in, including upgrades, had a microwave. They were standard hotel rooms, nothing like condo or timeshare units.



Sorry - I made up the microwave part!  

From their website:

*Refrigerator, coffeemaker and safe*


----------

